# Damaged worktop



## peej

We had a slight accident and dropped something onto the worktop beside the sink in our Autosleepers Symbol.

With a normal kitchen worktop this would have caused no damage and the item would have bounced off.

However, this worktop is hollow and the result is a 5mm dia hole in the laminate surface.

Autosleepers say it needs a new worktop at a cost of £180 plus £500 labour (ouch!)

Before going down that route I think I will try a repair with some Araldite unless anyone has a better suggestion.

Here is a picture showing the damage










Peter


----------



## teemyob

*same*

We have the same problem with our front dinette table.

Very easily dents (seat belt type anchorage off the drop down bed keeps falling onto it).

Silly money to replace.

Can you not fill it with a strong dyed epoxy?

TM


----------



## Grizzly

Snap peej ! ours is the same worktop and the same sized hole. 

There are several posts, with good suggestions, if you go via the Search facility:

Click on the little magnifying glass ( top left of this page, in the box marked SEARCH FORUMS

That will bring up a window which has a line to SEARCH for KEYWORDS: write WORKTOP DAMAGE in that box ( not necessarily in capitals) and that brings up several useful posts.

We asked a firm to quote for ours- one of those mentioned in a post above- and they did not get back to us so we did it with filler. 

G


----------



## peej

*Re: same*



teemyob said:


> Can you not fill it with a strong dyed epoxy?


Can you suggest a suitable product? Thats why I suggested Araldite as its about the same colour

Peter


----------



## ramblingon

I would fill it as is then get my water colours out and try to match the rest then I would matvarnish the repair. 

Probably wood filler would be more durable. actually thinking about it ordinary finish plaster would be a good place to start as a filler, any builders merchant will have a split bag about, mix with uni-bond . then when dry do the art match with water colours then varnish. Good luck.


----------



## Zebedee

Araldite won't do a very good job. It will annoy you every time you look at it! :roll: 

If you can't do an invisible mend (and I doubt if you can) why not try a bit of lateral thinking . . . especially at those eye-watering prices! 8O 8O 

I would be inclined to get a nice bit of wood (burr Oak or Elm would look lovely) and fix it over the damage so it looks (and acts) like a posh built-in chopping board.

If you don't fancy that, think of some other way of covering it so it looks as though it was intentional. A sheet of stainless steel might look good?

Dave


----------



## peej

Thanks everyone. 

I have contacted a company called Laminate Solutions and spoken to a very helpful guy called Barry.

I have sent him some pictures and am waiting for a quote.

I will post the results (including picture of finished repair) on this thread

Peter


----------



## smokeycat

hi have you tried worktop colour fill.you can get it in b&q,wicks etc.if not try in your local howdens joinery.apply it a bit at a time and build the layers up till flush.when dry use ladies nail varnish remover with cotton wool.let me know how you get on,from a retired kitchen fitter called ken


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We've just put a third hole in our dinette table although it's dented rather than punched through completely  

I have used Araldite Rapid clear two part epoxy which has filled the holes but is shiny compared to the mottled surface and you can see the cracks from some angles. I may try a light sanding with very fine wet or dry paper.

I've used the B&Q filler on a paler coloured kitchen worktop with some success.

I wondered about adding a new layer of genuine Formica (is it still available in small sheets?) with a lipped edging but the table has rounded corners so would need some careful cutting  

Steve


----------



## DazPash

Try Contacting this company http://www.plastic-surgeon.co.uk/

I worked for them for several years, they are a specialist repair company mainly for new build houses, but i know they branched out doing private work, the repair in your picture would be easily repairable, i did hundreds of these repairs in my time, just wish i still had some of the gear left, and they are a nationwide company

cost i don't know now but i would say £100 ish at a guess.

Take a look at the website theres plenty of example photo's.

cheers

Darren


----------



## macd

*Damaged Worktop*

Bad luck with top, try getting piece out for colour match. fill hole with car body filler or aroldite, but leave just below surface. Go to B&Q, Wickes, Homebase, or Howdens and get Colorfill from kitchen dept. use old piece of top for colour match.Use clean spatula to apply leave to dry then use solvent supplied in kit to level and blend edges, I have used this to repair damaged Kitchen Worktops. The colorfill is about £10.00 and if you get right colour and persevere the finished job should acceptable but not perfect. regards Malcolm


----------



## champ51

:? Hi. we did the same on are A/S Eton with about the same size hole and we used Laminated solutions ltd.Who are based in chester . Tel 01244 301575 . They came to are home to do the repair the charge was £110 but that was back in 2008. They did a good job .I can recommend them . 3 years on you cannot see the repair.


----------



## peej

> Try Contacting this company http://www.plastic-surgeon.co.uk/


Interestingly some of their before and after pictures are identical with the ones on the Laminate Solutions website.

Peter


----------



## pneumatician

What I did when a similar accident created a hole in our Autosleeper worksurface was to make it a feature by installing a circular spirit level into the worksurface. Fortunate coincidence that the hole was just about where we used the normal level.
I installed the level into a brass cup just to give it a prettier and more profesional look. The cup was supported by dowel mounted on the bottom surface of the worktop.

Cost a few pence pence.

Steve


----------



## peej

Finally had the repair done this morning by Laminate Solutions Ltd and I am very pleased with the result.

Here are some photos

*Before: *



















*After: *



















The only fly in the ointment is that they failed to turn up to the first appointment and we waited in all day for them

Cost was £160 (vs £800 for a replacement worktop as quoted by Autosleepers!)

Peter


----------



## aldra

seems a lot of money still, 

Did ours with clear epoxy resin
and sanded with very fine sandpaper 
looked good 

aldra


----------



## peej

Yes it is a lot of money and I would have preferred not to have done the damage in the first place - however the MH is a valuable piece of kit and I didnt want a home-made repair to reduce its resale value. Its the same reason why I don't do my own servicing.

I don't think any purchaser would even know this had been repaired.

Peter


----------



## aldra

peej, from the photo you wouldn't
looks like a an excellent job
now, just stop dropping things :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

I work at a company that supplies the trade and public with everything you need for kitchens (except appliances) and bedrooms. Have a look at this link to our website. Kolorbond will set like epoxy but you will need to fill the hole first allowing a little hole to remain to fill with it.

If you are interested PM me.

http://www.hpponline.co.uk/default.aspx?page=239&s=kolorbond

Dave


----------

